# Canon 5D Firmware Update



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

New update here
http://web.canon.jp/Imaging/BeBit-e.html
I have updated from 1.0.5 and I can report a huge improvement in image quality.
I will recommend this update to any one with 1.0.5.
If you have 1.0.1, do not update to any version, 1.0.1 is by far the best firmware (image quality)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice to see you Iggy  been a long time bro


----------

